
Tale of the trench: what if your subdivision laid its own fiber? - evo_9
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/01/what-if-your-subdivision-laid-its-own-fiber-network.ars
======
stretchwithme
I think this is exactly the situation that would have evolved if government
did not support monopolies.

There are economies of scale for utilities and there are economies of
corruption and waste for government. Without coercion, we'd have neighborhood
ownership of the last mile and multiple entities competing to connect them.

